# Omnisphere 2 Ultra Chorus bug = noise burst. Anyone else?



## brett (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi

Anyone else experiencing the bug in the ultra chorus module in Omnisphere 2? Every now and then, perhaps once every day or so, there is an almighty blast of ear-piecing white noise which doesn't stop until the offending ultra chorus module is disabled. Scares the crap out of me! I've taken to leaving a limiter permanently across my Master bus to protect my ears and speakers. 

And yes it has been reported to Spectrasonics but as I can't provide a repro I wondered if there's anyone else affected?

B


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 20, 2015)

I know from Spectrasonics support that there are issues with the Ultra Chorus module. I upgraded to Omni 2 and patches that I had saved are not recalled correctly that use Ultra Chorus module - they have a weird added delay when used in VE pro, and I also think the sound has changed though I cannot confirm this as I'm no longer able to listen to Omni 1 patches. 

I was told by Spectrasonics to not use the ultra Chorus until they update the plugin, but they are aware of issues with this particular module. But I do recommend contacting them directly as maybe it might light a fire to get this thing fixed!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 20, 2015)

Interesting post - Rob Elliot posted here the same thing - http://vi-control.net/community/thr...else-getting-those-massive-sound-bursts.48352 . I hadn't really clocked that it might be related to Ultra Chorus, thanks for the tip off.


----------



## brett (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks guys. Good to know it's not something particular to my setup. Hopefully it will be addressed soon before I blow a speaker (or eardrum!)


----------



## kdm (Sep 20, 2015)

brett - what DAW are you using? I probably posted in Rob's thread as well, but I've reported noise blast problems with Omnisphere two or three times over the past 4 years, but Spectrasonics keeps saying it's a Cubase/Nuendo issue (that apparently singles out Omnisphere since it has never happened with any other VI). Are you sure it is isolated to Ultra Chorus (and I assume UC is in Omni 1 since it has been a problem since long before Omni 2 was even started in development).


----------



## brett (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm on Cubase 8 win7x64. Definitely Ultra chorus and only on Omnisphere 2 here. 

UC was also part of Omni 1 but it's only since I switched to v 2 that this has occurred. Next time it happens (provided you can switch off your amp/speakers/headphones in time) let the noise keep going and find the offending patch. As soon as I toggle UC off the noise ceases. In addition to the constant burst I've had weird short static bursts also but less commonly.


----------



## Julius29 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello there,
I just wanted to add my own experience as I am having the same issue with OS 2.1 - on Studio One Pro 3.1. I even stopped using Omnisphere for fear of (again) being exposed to such an incredibly loud noise.
At least nice to know that Spectrasonics is aware of this, but I have no idea on how to avoid this without checking each and every preset to be used whether or not Ultra Chorus is activated (by the (third party) author).


----------



## brett (Oct 31, 2015)

I keep a brick wall limiter on the Master bus but yes, I have to try to remember to check each patch I settle on and switch off the UltraChorus effect if present

There's also a plug which mutes the sound if a certain threshold is breached as a safety feature but perhaps others can remind us of the name ?


----------



## Julius29 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Brett,
I just found one:
http://www.cerberusaudio.com/Software/Products/Ice9/ 
I'll be testing it right now. 
Thanks for the hint!


----------



## Julius29 (Oct 31, 2015)

I should have added this for the sake of clarity:
Quote:
Ice9 Automute :: cerberus audio
FAST
Ice9 Automute's soft-muting function will begin to attenuate the gain before a single sample over the threshold has passed. Instantaneous radical attenuation will occur if the threshold is exceeded by a severe and potentially dangerous amount.


----------



## brett (Oct 31, 2015)

That's the one.


----------



## Julius29 (Dec 28, 2015)

Just an update to this Ultra Chorus issue: Yesterday I managed to take a screenshot where you can see it. - Anyone using Presonus Studio One might be able to reproduce this behaviour: Just record some notes with a OS preset that uses Ultrachorus and convert this clip/track to a musicloop file. If the preset is indeed "infected" by this UC bug, then Studio One will issue a warning message like the one you can see in the screenshot. (in this case *302.70* dB "over unity gain"). This is simply insane and might definitely damage your ears and/or speakers.
But don't forget to put a breakwall limiter on the master bus!!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 28, 2015)

Julius - please please do send this to Spectrasonics, that sounds like really solid information and it must be fixed.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 28, 2015)

Now that you say it; I have also encountered that noise. I'm not using Omnisphere without channel limiter; since that noise is incredibly loud. I'm glad it didn't blew up anything when I first encountered it.


----------



## Julius29 (Dec 28, 2015)

That's what I just did!


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeap, I can confirm this too. Just drove me mad today, I nearly got a heart attack. I also use Studio One 3.1.
I didn't know that it was connected to Ultra Chorus. I just saw the channel meter on Omnisphere was all the way up so I knew it came from Omni. I can reproduce this at all times when exporting a song or just the Omnisphere channel but NOT when I do a real time export.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 28, 2015)

Great news on this find Julius29. Yea, I had to replace $600 tweeters on my focals!!!! BTW - I have voxengo's Elephant limiter on my Omni group buss - should I put that on my master buss (the way I have it should be ok, right since it is on the dedicated Omni buss.) I have that limiter set to - 1.5 db JUST TO BE SURE.


----------



## brett (Dec 28, 2015)

The more who report this the better. Support told me they were aware of the bug ages ago. I haven't checked for updates for a while though


----------



## alexdavis (Dec 28, 2015)

yep. Getting it here only when BOUNCING in Cubase, not on playback. Took me a few minutes to isolate it!!

-Alex


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 28, 2015)

I am amazed that Spectrasonics didn't release a 'patch fix' RIGHT AWAY. I bet it's been 6 months + since the first reports starting coming into their tech.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 28, 2015)

Rob Elliott said:


> I am amazed that Spectrasonics didn't release a 'patch fix' RIGHT AWAY. I bet it's been 6 months + since the first reports starting coming into their tech.



Yeah. I must confess that I've been a little disappointed with Spectrasonics support this year - the tags are still in a terrible state, it still feels sluggish in use and we still have a plugin that overmods by 305db (a very very very impressive figure incidentally). My guess is that they've been devoting all their resources to RMX and maybe also Trilian - which I will doubtless love, but Omni 2 still feels half finished to me.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 28, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> Yeah. I must confess that I've been a little disappointed with Spectrasonics support this year - the tags are still in a terrible state, it still feels sluggish in use and we still have a plugin that overmods by 305db (a very very very impressive figure incidentally). My guess is that they've been devoting all their resources to RMX and maybe also Trilian - which I will doubtless love, but Omni 2 still feels half finished to me.


+1. Because of Boh Vln I picked up Falcon recently - was PLEASANTLY surprised at the 'sound' and depth of it's synth possibilities. I think it will be a force - maybe not *THAT* force... but a force to be certain.


----------



## Julius29 (Dec 31, 2015)

Just an update on this:
After a vivid and friendly email exchange with Spectrasonics, yesterday I was told that they will "put a fix into the upcoming Omnisphere update (v2.2)".
This is good news!
Have all a happy new year!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 31, 2015)

Julius29 said:


> Just an update on this:
> After a vivid and friendly email exchange with Spectrasonics, yesterday I was told that they will "put a fix into the upcoming Omnisphere update (v2.2)".
> This is good news!
> Have all a happy new year!


Super - did they say 'when' the update was coming out?


----------



## JT3_Jon (Feb 21, 2016)

Just had another ultra chorus explosion of sound on a patch made in Omni 1 that I didn't remember used ultra chorus. Really REALLY surprised / frustrated that a fix for this issue STILL hasn't come out!! What do we need to do to light a fire under spectrasonics to get this fixed?! For them to say "all omnisphere 1 patches work in Omnisphere 2" is a lie, and its frustrating that it overwrote omni 1 for this reason. :(

To me, this should be priority #1 over ANYTHING else as it really has the potential to hurt peoples ears and gear!! Of course I now take precautions thanks to the plugins mentioned in this thread, but I really feel sorry for those who dont know about this issue and get a sudden noise burst. Its really not right!!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 22, 2016)

Yea - one of these 'burst' cost me $600 worth of tweeters on my focals! Put a limiter on that Omni buss (prefader) and set it to -2.0 db - a frustrating work-around.


----------



## Ben H (Mar 9, 2016)

FYI the update is now available

Omnisphere Software 2.2.0e
Includes the following features and fixes:

• New "Bypass all effects" button
• Move effects within effects rack by dragging
• Phase invert button on sublayer mixer in Soundsource Zoom
• Latch mode: terminate all notes when host transport is stopped
• Improved Browser performance
• Improved Patch-loading time on Windows
• Fixes crash when bouncing/freezing large amount of compressed audio files
• Changing effect type was not clearing out the effect's mod matrix slots
*• Fixes bug where Ultrachorus effect could generate excessively-loud volumes*
• Fixes bug where Chorus Echo effect delay time could be wrong after changing host sample rate
• Fixes bug in Toxic Smasher effect where it could produce an unwanted "chirp" sound at end of notes
• After dropping a MIDI groove into Arpeggiator, some groove indicators were not being displayed


----------



## brett (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks Ben. Cheers


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 9, 2016)

thanks for the heads up - this noise burst just happened yesterday - thank heavens for the limiter on had on that bus!!!!


----------

